# This is what caused Canon to pull firmware v1.3.2 for the Canon EOS 5D Mark IV



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jun 11, 2021)

> A couple of weeks ago Canon released firmware v1.3.2 for the Canon EOS 5D Mark IV. It was a minor firmware update, but earlier this week Canon pulled the firmware. The exact reason Canon pulled it was unknown at the time.
> A Canon Rumors reader has sent me communication from Canon USA that explains why the firmware was pulled.
> From Canon USA
> Firmware version 1.3.2 caused a phenomenon when using the self-timer shooting (10 seconds) with the electronic sound set to “ON” where the timer will repeat for 10 to 3 seconds and does not shoot.
> This firmware version has been removed from our website and a current fix is being implemented. This fix is expected to be released in the first half of June, there is not an exact release date...



Continue reading...


----------



## amorse (Jun 11, 2021)

Yep - that would have driven me crazy. My 5D IV works fine on whatever firmware it's currently using.


----------



## adventureous (Jun 11, 2021)

By "electronic sound" if they mean the beep, mine is working fine in both the 10 second and 2 second delay.


----------



## Canfan (Jun 12, 2021)

It's great that canon is still trying to improve their current hardware with software/firmware upgrades. Gives confidence as a buyer.


----------



## GoldWing (Jun 13, 2021)

Canon Rumors Guy said:


> Continue reading...


$20.00 Canon Camera.


----------



## tron (Jun 13, 2021)

GoldWing said:


> $20.00 Canon Camera.


$0.02 forum troll


----------



## justaCanonuser (Jun 14, 2021)

Thank you, but I gonna wait a bit again when the fixed update is out - to be on the safe side. But I appreciate that Canon still releases firmware updates for the 5D4. I still like to use mine, and I don't care about those "DSLRs are dead" sort of postings. The future of DSLRs is over, no doubt, but as long as my old steam engines can deliver good images in my steam-punk-hands, I use them.


----------



## dolina (Jun 14, 2021)

Incidents like this is why I delay updating my devices by 30-90 days. This gives the manufacturer the opportunity to fix any flaws that early adopters will encounter.

Last thing a working photographer or someone like me want to deal with is down time due to faulty software.


----------



## SteveC (Jun 14, 2021)

dolina said:


> Incidents like this is why I delay updating my devices by 30-90 days. This gives the manufacturer the opportunity to fix any flaws that early adopters will encounter.
> 
> Last thing a working photographer or someone like me want to deal with is down time due to faulty software.


Those do cuts into the Nasi runs.


----------



## jprusa (Jun 16, 2021)

Canon released 1.3.3 for fix for 1.3.2 FYI


----------



## shire_guy (Jun 17, 2021)

jprusa said:


> Canon released 1.3.3 for fix for 1.3.2 FYI


Thanks

Canon Australia are attributing the self-timer issue to both firmware versions 1.3.2 and 1.3.1
Shows I don't use the self timer very often.


----------



## afolickman (Jun 24, 2021)

GoldWing said:


> $20.00 Canon Camera.



Why the stupid comment?


----------



## BPhoto06 (Jun 28, 2021)

blackcoffee17 said:


> They want more people to buy the R6 and R5.


Well tough. People should be allowed to have good features in a cheaper high resolution (higher than the R6) camera like the EOS R. It's not fair. They can't always get what they want.


----------

